# Livery yards Staines



## Bella31 (17 April 2018)

Hi everyone. We have the possibility of taking over a livery yard in staines soon and was just putting feelers out to see what people would be after regarding livery packages and what people would be happy being included feed/bedding wise. Would be looking at assisted diy/part livery to start with. All opinions welcome &#128515;


----------

